# Daniels agrees to terms with Washington



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

RealGM's Christopher Reina reports that the Portland Trailblazers are not interested in Antonio Daniels. 

John Nash indicated to Reina that the free agent wants a five year deal but the club was unwilling to give him a long term contract. 
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36708/20050719/blazers_out_of_the_running_for_daniels/

does this mean our chances of getting him are once again taking a shot, or maybe mitch will cave?

--------------Signs w/ wiz------------------------------
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2111968


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

shoot i prob shouldve put this in the other thread huh....?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

the only reason AD would have gone to portland is because of the long term deal, so i would say it pretty obivious that if he can only get a short term deal at either place you take the place with PT in this case LA


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

thanks for the relevant and timely info Clien. 

While at RealGM noticed that the Cavs just signed Donyell Marshall. Geez...they've got 7'3" Ilgauskas, Marshall, Gooden, and Larry Hughes to play with Lebron. That's a strong playoff team next year.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*



Cris said:


> the only reason AD would have gone to portland is because of the long term deal, so i would say it pretty obivious that if he can only get a short term deal at either place you take the place with PT in this case LA


true if you cant get the long-term deal you wanted ..go to where you can get playing time, but the wiz or maybe even the heat will give him the long term deal he wants....but if not its the perfect situation for LA, get the much needed starting pg for the 2 yr. contract so the plans of having the cap space for 07 are still fully intact


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

Here's link AD's bio including highlights for every pro year and college.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_daniels/bio.html


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

AD wants a 5 year deal to sign with a team? I wonder if we give him 5 years.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*



West44 said:


> Here's link AD's bio including highlights for every pro year and college.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_daniels/bio.html


I never noticed his turnover numbers were so low... that's Nick the Quick like.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

Rumor is that he might be getting that 5 year deal from Washington. 5 years, 30 million. I'm just passing this along from the Blazer Board...

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=184724 

Just a rumor though so it could be complete BS.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

no way he goes to wash. that would mean he is 2nd string behind arenas, and it would push chucky to third string which is just stupid wen they coulda gotten george


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

man if the lakers can pick up both anderson AND daniels that would be the 2 most key aqu. for the summer and anderson would be a great backup to KOBE


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

Anderson is the 8 minute a game backup sg I was talking about picking up. 

As for AD, If the difference between him coming is a 5 year deal let him walk. I don't think dude is worth 7 million when he is 35. Actually I wouldn't give him more than 2 years to keep the whole summer of 07 plan.


----------



## abc1234567 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

He's headed to the Wizards...just saw on ESPN news ticker - Marc Stein reports Antonio Daniels will sign for 5 years


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

honestly this guy is a moron for signing with washington...what an idiot...i still want anderson tho...a key bench is the key to winning...


NOW....lets get earl watson


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

That Kwame trade isn't done, maybe they take George or Vlade instead?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

well that blows... 30 million? reminds me of fisher


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm thinking he starts at the 2, Caron at the 3, and Jamison plays PF


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

o well at least we have t. brown from last year


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

you gotta be ****tin me


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

dude i dont think you shoulda changed the name of the thread juss cuz sum1 4rm the blazer board said it.....can we name it like AD hunt or sumthin


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*



Jamel Irief said:


> That Kwame trade isn't done, maybe they take George or Vlade instead?


 You are right. I expect that when July 22nd rolls around, Chucky Atkins will still be a Laker. I think we should use our MLE on a key bench contributor. SoCal is right, we can't overlook depth. We should use our expiring contracts to trade for a rental PG. Unfortunately I don't have any mind right now. Any ideas?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> dude i dont think you shoulda changed the name of the thread juss cuz sum1 4rm the blazer board said it.....can we name it like AD hunt or sumthin



um this isnt a rumor, it was reported 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2111968


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Woohoo Ty Lue and Sasha will lead us to a championship now :banana:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

its no rumor http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2111968


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

ESPN says it's a DONE DEAL.

Here's the Link: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2111968
*Washington continues to fortify void left by Hughes*



> By *Marc Stein*
> *ESPN.com
> 
> *The Seattle SuperSonics suffered another free-agent defection Tuesday night when guard Antonio Daniels reached a verbal agreement with the Washington Wizards on a five-year contract worth an estimated $30 million. Daniels was also a prime target of the Los Angeles Lakers.
> ...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ahhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **************!!! This sucks. Who's gonna be our PG???? I don't want Jaric, even IF he is better than all the other PGs, he'll miss like half the season due to injuries (exaggeration). Man, AD and Kobe would've been awesome!!!!


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh well I hope Von Wafer gives him an elbow to the face :cheers:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Cant be for vlade, hes retired... so maybe its George?? damn, we lose Caron and George!!!! that suckssssssssssssss if thats true, I like both of their games.

Mihm
Brown
Odom
Bryant
Atkins <--- get rid of him!!!!


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Just so you know, Daniels will be playing the two guard in Washington besides Arenas.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

so does that mean he's gonna have to guard bigger and more versatile players of the likes of D.Wade, Rip Hamilton, his old buddy Larry Hughes, Michael Redd, Ike Iguadola, and most importantly Vince Carter? wow he's gonna have a stellar time. 


aftermath said:


> Just so you know, Daniels will be playing the two guard in Washington besides Arenas.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow this is the most random thing I've heard! I didn't even think of him going to washington. But that is pretty smart since Gilbert and Antonio can play both guard spots. But I really think it's a bad idea since Jamison is gonna get outmuscled at PF.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

aftermath said:


> Just so you know, Daniels will be playing the two guard in Washington besides Arenas.


why? caron can play the 2 better than him, caron will have an awsome yr. i just know it and every1 will diss LA for trading him, but either way...it had to be done


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

you never know Caron might not do as well or come back to the Lakers and take a Mid-Level exception after next season ...so cheer up and have something to drink...:cheers:


clien said:


> why? caron can play the 2 better than him, caron will have an awsome yr. i just know it and every1 will diss LA for trading him, but either way...it had to be done


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

We can expect to see most if not all of the free agents we're interested in go elsewhere. Nobody wants to take one or two-year contracts when they can get five. If Mitch wants to keep with this plan we're going to suck hard for the next two years, and even then there's no guarantee that we'll get any of the guys we want.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We should tell Washington that the if Daniels signs with them then the Kwame deal is dead. It's time for some aggressive desicions around here.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree. Kobe won't be so good by then. Lamar will though.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well, Marko frikin Jaric is still available. Tough, tough loss for the Lakers.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> I agree. Kobe won't be so good by then. Lamar will though.


I also agree. Lakers need to realize Lamar is the building block of the future and trade Kobe for players like David Wesley and Clarence Weatherspoon who would be a good fit around Odom.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Well, Marko frikin Jaric is still available. Tough, tough loss for the Lakers.


It's the Lakers own fault, they have nobody to blame but themselves. Apparently they feel they can reel in some big fish in two years. If not we will have essentially wasted two years of Kobe's career and Phil's contract.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I also agree. Lakers need to realize Lamar is the building block of the future and trade Kobe for players like David Wesley and Clarence Weatherspoon who would be a good fit around Odom.


calm down....cmon now kobes still easily got a good 6 yrs. in him


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Locke said:


> It's the Lakers own fault, they have nobody to blame but themselves. Apparently they feel they can reel in some big fish in two years. If not we will have essentially wasted two years of Kobe's career and Phil's contract.


Can't disagree with that. I think it's pretty ludicrous to expect a player like Daniels to sign for a 2 year deal when players of a similar calibre are getting 6 year, $40 million+ deals... or atleast the maximum MLE for 5 years. With the new CBA, agents are constantly looking at what deals other players get to set a measuring stick for their own clients. What Kupchak doesn't get is that players like Stoudemire and Yao will be extended way before 2007. This isn't going to be a situation like Tim Duncan, where he flirts with Orlando before resigning with San Antonio. Maybe if Kupchak is lucky he can land Nene in '07.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I've said it once, I'll say it again -- Kobe and KG, two of the greatest players in the game, are being shackled by their own GM's. You can't waste time or look to future with these guys in their prime and on your team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You are right. I expect that when July 22nd rolls around, Chucky Atkins will still be a Laker. I think we should use our MLE on a key bench contributor. SoCal is right, we can't overlook depth. We should use our expiring contracts to trade for a rental PG. Unfortunately I don't have any mind right now. Any ideas?


Actually, now that I'm thinking about it, I'm probably sure Mitch already told Atkins he is gone. He must of known AD was never a sure thing when he shipped him out. Right now we have 6 significant expiring contracts. Two are going to Washington. If Vlade does not file retirement papers he can still remain on the books for trading purposes. So in the end we will have two 5 million expirings in George and Vlade. We also have Slava at 3 million and Jumaine at 2. That's 15 million. 

Right now we should lock Lue up to any reasonable two year deal (or with a 3rd year TO) we can get. Even if it takes part of the MLE. Then look to shop some of those expirings (NOT by dealing Jones and George, since we will need at least one of them) for a team looking to dump a PG that has 2 years or less left on his contract.

Some names- 

David Wesley for George (Houston has a ton of guards and a shortage of SFs), or Mike James and Moochie for Slava and Vlade (they save about 8 million)

Devean George and Slava for Doug Christie (hes a malcontent Orlando might be shopping and he helped the Lakers win the 02 title, but can he guard point guards at his age?)

This is all I could come up with :| So basically, it looks like we are going to have to pray some PG takes two guaranteed years.



> Maybe if Kupchak is lucky he can land Nene in '07.


I said it in another thread, but I think the minimum the Lakers walk out with in 07 if they have cap room is a Billups, Peja or Magloire.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*



Jamel Irief said:


> David Wesley for George (Houston has a ton of guards and a shortage of SFs),


Unfortunately our summer league is over, so Houston has no need for George.  Dion Glover will provide a similar affect for us backing up McGrady... and at a cheaper price.



> or Mike James and Moochie for Slava and Vlade (they save about 8 million)


Moochie is expiring and Mike James will opt out at the end of this season. So Houston doesn't save anything.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*



Jamel Irief said:


> I said it in another thread, but I think the minimum the Lakers walk out with in 07 if they have cap room is a Billups, Peja or Magloire.


I think it's easy to say that now, but Kobe won't just idle around for 2 more years. You can't afford to waste seasons when he's in his prime, so the Lakers will have to make some moves and bring in some big contracts. Or make some big MLE signings at the very least. Bynum and Brown are all intangibles right now.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea c'mon Mitch make some improvements, Kobe's not gonna be like he is now forever.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I think it's easy to say that now, but Kobe won't just idle around for 2 more years. You can't afford to waste seasons when he's in his prime, so the Lakers will have to make some moves and bring in some big contracts. Or make some big MLE signings at the very least. Bynum and Brown are all intangibles right now.


It's not really being idle, they should improve with youth and familiarity. They won 34 with 2 new coach's and injuries all around to key people. The greatest coach of all time coming back (and being here both years) along with health should be enough for two first round exists. And really even if we got Daniels I wouldn't of expected more than that. Provided they get a decent PG somewhere.

And come on, Houston doesn't need 5 point guards and 3 shooting guards only to sign a guy like Glover as their 2nd SF. Is Wesley even going to play with James, Sura and Head on the roster?


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I really thought we would sign Daniels...damn it!

I'm wondering now what direction we head...

1)Do we go after Marko Jaric? Would the Clippers match the MLE offer? Would Jaric accept a 2-year deal? 

2) Do we sit around and hope Toronto uses the Allan Houston rule and cuts Jalen Rose? Personally, I think Jalen would accept a 2-year MLE deal because he'd still be collecting 2 years and $32.5 M worth of contract from the Raptors. If Toronto doesn't utilize the new rule would Toronto accept a trade of Vlade Divac (who would retire), Devean George, Stanislav Medvedenko, and Brain Cook for Rose? That trade would free up over $ 13 M in cap room for 2006 (over $14 M if they didn't exercise the option on Brian Cook).

3) Do we sign someone from a marginal group of available free agents? Honestly, guys like Brevin Knight, Earl Watson, and others do not excite me at all. 

4) Do we take a chance on someone unexpected? Jay Williams (injury), Juan Dixon, and Dejuan Wagner are all young guards who were dominant college players. Would coming to a team with established veterans (and proven ballhandlers) Kobe and Lamar Odom be the chance they are looking for?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*



Jamel Irief said:


> And come on, Houston doesn't need 5 point guards and 3 shooting guards only to sign a guy like Glover as their 2nd SF. Is Wesley even going to play with James, Sura and Head on the roster?


Moochie and Ward aren't getting any playing time this season. If they aren't traded by the preseason they will be waived or stashed on the IR until the trade deadline. Dawson isn't going to make trades for the sake of it. Wesley, despite his size, is an extremely tough perimeter defender who can play big minutes when needed. With Sura's questionable knee and JVG's reluctance to give rookie's big minutes, I don't expect Wesley's minutes to be cut down by too much.

No doubt -- he will be shopped this offseason -- but only traded if we can bring in a big guard capable of playing the 2 and 3 who can play some aggressive defense... or atleast someone with an outside shot.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Blazers out of the running for AD*

Meh, not a big loss IMO. His health was somewhat questionable, he's 30 years old, and he wanted a 5 year deal at the MAX MLE. Not dishing out the money to AD was the right move, I definitely agree with Kupchak on this one provided he finds a good replacement. I can see Smush Parker and Von Wafer being able to shine in the backcourt this season, along with a starting veteran LLE (Lue?) or MLE PG.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Relax people. Five years for AD is way too long and risky to take on. I would of only liked him here if he was only two years with the third a option. Unfortunately, he didn't bite. On to the next one.

This was like Fisher to Warriors.

Mitch needs to pull something off quick, or we'll be left with an unproven point gaurd. I just don't understand why haven't we made a pitch to Earl Watson? Or even Brevin Knight who had a great last season. 

Earl Waton plays smart, so he could figure out the triangle, though he's on the small side(6'1) I think he can fit in better than the other available free agents. Lue?(been there, done that) Dickau( let's get serious here), Pargo(would love to have him back)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Relax people. Five years for AD is way too long and risky to take on. I would of only liked him here if he was only two years with the third a option. Unfortunately, he didn't bite. On to the next one.
> 
> This was like Fisher to Warriors.
> 
> ...


I agree, at 35 years old Daniels will probably be making a million for every point he averages. Regardless of our cap goal, I wouldn't have given him more than 3 years. Mitch should give the best PG available a 2 year deal at the MLE, even though none of the PGs available really deserve that money.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

OK call me stupid on this but am i the only one smelling a sign and trade? I may have looked over this but i never heard any reports about him wanting to go there. Just so happens to be the team we are allready invovled in a trade with. Remember all this is in "Principle". I dont know i'll just shut up about it till friday.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea exactly what I was thinking. Even though AD's position in Washington would make sense, I don't think it would be all that great. Well even if we don't get AD, we can always get Gary Payton :biggrin:


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Well even if we don't get AD, we can always get Gary Payton :biggrin:


 YES!!!! And we all remeber how good Payton was in his year with the Lakers... If Mitch sign him, someone shoot me!!!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Oh well I hope Von Wafer gives him an elbow to the face :cheers:


bahahahaha!!! :laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Mrdectown said:


> OK call me stupid on this but am i the only one smelling a sign and trade? I may have looked over this but i never heard any reports about him wanting to go there. Just so happens to be the team we are allready invovled in a trade with. Remember all this is in "Principle". I dont know i'll just shut up about it till friday.


I don't think it is possible. A team can only sign/extend and trade its own players/free agents. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

> "The more we talked with Washington, we just felt very comfortable," Dutt said. "When Larry Hughes went to Cleveland, it just became a perfect fit for Antonio."


He won't be traded


----------

